# Installing freebsd-doc from ports installs a lot of extra?



## zhangxiaobao (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello,

I tried to install misc/freebsd-doc-en from the ports tree, and I only need HTML, no PDF or PostScript, and no X11 support (options unchecked). However some time later I found that it was compiling Ghostscript. It seems that the package textproc/docproj requires a lot of things, including the links browser. I think this is weird, could you please tell me why it's necessary?

Also, why is it called en-freebsd-doc in pkg?

Thank you.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 9, 2014)

*Re: Installing freebsd-doc from ports installs a lot of extr*

textproc/docproj installs all of the tools needed to build all versions of the documentation.  It does have options to disable the PDF generation tools (dblatex and fop).

Many people with reasonable network access just look at the online versions at http://www.freebsd.org/docs/books.html.  These are updated weekly and only require a web browser.


----------



## zhangxiaobao (Jul 9, 2014)

*Re: Installing freebsd-doc from ports installs a lot of extr*

OK, thanks for your reply.


----------



## kpa (Jul 9, 2014)

*Re: Installing freebsd-doc from ports installs a lot of extr*

The port needs lots of build time tools that are not needed by the installed package. You can run `pkg autoremove` after building the port to remove unneeded built time tools.


----------

